# High Tren, Low Test & Deca cycle - feeling very lethargic



## Dannie (Dec 17, 2013)

> *Aim:
> Lean bulk.
> 
> Training:
> ...



I am now 6 weeks in, cannot deal with tiredness and fatigue anymore.
I initially thought it was Xanax, I decided to decrease the dose to 0.4mg it did not make any difference apart from the fact that I could not sleep at night (slept like a baby on 0.6mg). I now dropped Tren (along with Xanax) and increased Test to about 1.5g and Adex to 1mg ED- I hope to see some energy bust very soon, otherwise I may loose my job and kiss by girlfriend goodbye. 

*Nevertheless I would appreciate your expert opinion as to what went wrong. About 18 days into the cycle I started feeling very lethargic, I would sleep for 10-12 hours, take another hour to get out of bed. Going to gym would be a chore - I started cutting my workouts short. Whenever possible I would spend the rest of my day in bed, getting up every 2 hours to get some decent calories in.*


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 17, 2013)

Sounds like decreased thyroid function because of tren. Get some labs and if thats the case 50mcg of t3 could help. I see that you already have it in there butbut may not be enough. I feel the same way right now with deca. Will have to look into caber and see if uts best to take at night.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 17, 2013)

up your test bro 220 is low. I would feel like shit on that low of test too. The lowest I would go is 400mg. When I cruise on 250 i feel like this, Increase your calories for DC training as well. I tried DC and couldnt eat enough food to handle it, to the point where it was doing me more wrong then good. I think superdrol can cause this as well. I have never taken it, but maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## s2h (Dec 17, 2013)

Several things come to mind....best thing is to order a full set of labs from privatemd or whomever you use asap....you can order and pay for them and show up 2 hours later...

Need to cover all bases...so thyroid...liver ...estrogen...test...prolactin..lipids etc....

You have a lot going on so pinpointing the exact cause might not be easy...if labs aren't gonna happen you could start deducting compounds from the cycle and see if things change...only issue is it could take weeks to figure out what it is..

Or do as BM said and bump the t3 to 50-75mcg..if its your thyroid then you will know real fast if that was the issue....

What in that cycle have you never used before ??..compound or maker of compound?


----------



## Dannie (Dec 17, 2013)

I would like to thank each end every one of you for your replies. I don't live in the US, and unfortunately won't be able to provide blood work as it is rather pricey over here, costs more than my monthly food bill and I like my beef steaks. 

Lethargy started 18 days into the cycle
Superdrol was used only for the first 14 days
T3 was used for 2 weeks only (day 14 till 28)

I though I would give the new Low Test, High Tren trend another go. I have previously used  600mg Tren E, 250mg Sust, 175mg Deca for 6 weeks or so while cutting, I believe I added 50mcg of T3 for the last 2 weeks of the cycle (mainly because I was also using DNP at the time)  Entire cycle went well, I haven't experienced any side effects other than those caused by DNP. 

I am not sure if this is information is any use to you, perhaps it is enough to determinate whenever my thyroid was under-active or not. During my current blast I started sweating a bit more - I always do when I run Tren. However it only gotten worse once I added 25-37.5mg of T3. After 10 minutes walk to the gym and 3 warm up sets my T-shirt was soaked. Back to usual 'moderate' tren sweat once I dropped T3.


----------



## s2h (Dec 17, 2013)

you very well could be hypothyroid...espc if you dropped the t3 cold turkey..


----------



## Dannie (Dec 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> you very well could be hypothyroid...espc if you dropped the t3 cold turkey..


First 2 days at 25mcg, which I believe is average natural production, bumped up to 37.5 for 10 days, then back to 25mcg for last 2 days.


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

still could be the issue..25mcg equaling natural production is a rough guess at best...mainly cause nobody has the same production..were all different...i find when using high tren and low test that a dht drug stuck in the middle helps to keep a good hormonal balance..the more i think about it it could very well be the deca that is the issue and it wont clear right away of course...

here's what imo is the way to run higher tren and lower test....everything is EOD but the oral...

100mg tren A
75mg mast P
50mg test p or TPA
50mg proviron

this stack seems to pretty flawless and havnt see anyone have issues with it...even guys who have tren sides bad seem to do much better on this..a small AI dose of 12.5mg aromasin or .5mg adex is taken on the off days..so post injection..

maybe try this and see...


----------



## Dannie (Dec 19, 2013)

*Thank you for all the replies. 
I think I figured it out...
The lethargy was caused by ciplactin (cyproheptadine) - totally forgot most people experience fatigue while taking this very drug! I was taking 4mg first thing in the morning and 4mg in the noon to help me get more calories in. I feel like such an idiot now. 
Dropped cyproheptadine yesterday - once again I am feeling very energetic. I just had one of the best workout in a while, pump was insane, looking cut and swole - thanks to tren and proviron.
Tren is still in my system as I experience trensomnia and nightsweats. 


To think that I could have carried on with Tren for another 2 weeks to get the full benefit - but then again I was getting furious over the smallest things. Perhaps it worked out for the best.

*


----------



## oldschoolman51 (Aug 30, 2014)

dude,,in opinion id start with lower tren at each pin,,maybe100 eod,, then up your test to 150,every 3rd day, i wouls also add milk thiestle and selenium 200 mcg,ed,,


----------

